# Lyft pax triggered by hula doll



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

Perhaps the next viral rideshare video. You saw it here first!


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

"Continent of Hawaii"

Yeah that first line already shows she's an idiot.


----------



## SandyD (May 8, 2016)

I think my head just exploded.

Driver was a saint to put up with that for as long as he did. I was getting angry just listening to it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

"Thank you for flying Penguin Air".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

borrowedtune said:


> Perhaps the next viral rideshare video. You saw it here first!


Just ask her about her ink.

She will easily become lost in herself and rate you 5 stars.


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Entitled???


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Poor Hula Girl would SNAP HER BACK on the potholes of New Orleans.

Her skirt would shake off !


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I kept thinking, boot her to the curb, boot her to the curb,

BOOT HER TO THE CURB!

Glad he finally did, boot her to the curb.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> I kept thinking, boot her to the curb, boot her to the curb,
> 
> BOOT HER TO THE CURB!
> 
> Glad he finally did, boot her to the curb.


I would have had her talking about her ink for the whole ride.

She probably wouldn't have gotten out of my car till the next ping.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bet a dollar she has 4-5 piercings under cover too . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Little segue here . . .

Check this.

Ink that only shows up in black light at the clubs . . . plain wrapper in daylight .


----------



## SmokeyTheRobot (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## twobucca2 (Jun 18, 2016)

Not sure who I hate more, the idiot chick or the driver.

I did like how the other girl was sticking up for him though


----------



## Muziklyfe3 (Mar 17, 2016)

That girl is on my last nerve, she doesn't even know what she's talking about. First of all, Hawaii isn't apart of any continent and who cares if dude had a hula girl on his dash, whats it to her? I'm born and raised from Hawaii and I dont find those offensive. I think they're cute, actually... Lucky she didn't get into my car and started up with me about anything that had to do with Hawaii. She'd be shut down real quick, trust. ✌


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

He should sue her and drag her though the court system. The little girl seriously needs to be taught a life lesson.


----------



## Trapper9 (May 31, 2015)

If thats in California, isn't that illegal?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Twitter link she had the driver fired.


----------



## Trapper9 (May 31, 2015)

She claims on Twitter, by the way it's @tornadoliese, that Lyft fired the driver. I don't believe it for a second


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I hope this goes Viral and she gets a beat down. Spoil little pax..


----------



## SmokeyTheRobot (Mar 23, 2016)

njn said:


> Twitter link she had the driver fired.


Bull


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Trapper9 said:


> If thats in California, isn't that illegal?


Very illegal. California is a two-party consent state.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I just looked at this idiot's twitter account. She's seriously mentally ill.


----------



## SmokeyTheRobot (Mar 23, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Very illegal. California is a two-party consent state.


Only when you can reasonably expect privacy.


----------



## Trapper9 (May 31, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I just looked at this idiot's twitter account. She's seriously mentally ill.


I was gonna flood her twitter with pictures of hula girls, but I don't have the time or energy to waste on her.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Interesting twitter bio,










Talk about a hypocrite.


----------



## durka101 (Dec 18, 2015)

Its not like the girl had any connection to the hula girl. Well execpt getting that worthless degree in Hawaii.


Remember with these types its :
" Everything is sexist, everything is racist, and we have to point it out. All day, everyday."

Also this is why you dont do lines/pool rides.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

She must be a blast at the various Luaus they hold for tourists in Hawaii where girls dance in grass skirts. She doesn't know much about her own culture - past or current.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

observer said:


> Interesting twitter bio,
> 
> View attachment 57609
> 
> ...


CEO of a porn site. Her parents must be proud.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lol, sorry. Looks like this is not her real account.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Geez... next thing you know they'll make me take off my white pointy hood when I'm driving :/


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

SmokeyTheRobot said:


> Only when you can reasonably expect privacy.


Seems like a rather grey area in the law. That former Del Taco executive sued for this same thing. Not sure how that ended up though. But his lawyer certainly thought it was good enough grounds for filing suit.

Edit:
Whoops, that should be Taco Bell not Del Taco.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

observer said:


> Lol, sorry. Looks like this is not her real account.


Link?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Link?


If you go to her twitter account it only shows posts from today. In one of Lauern_Southern s tweets it's mentioned she closed her twitter, opened another and someone else hijacked her account.

This incident apparently happened way back in March.

Who knows what is true now.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Not watching.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

Unclip her seatbelt then take one for the team


----------



## Cape Cackalacky (Aug 28, 2016)

borrowedtune said:


> Perhaps the next viral rideshare video. You saw it here first!


THAT was very unsettling. The female passenger obviously had a mental heath issue. Scary that people like her are roaming freely among us.


----------



## Cape Cackalacky (Aug 28, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I just looked at this idiot's twitter account. She's seriously mentally ill.


there is NO question she has mental health issues. Want to really get spooked? Imaging sitting next to her on a long flight


----------



## Cape Cackalacky (Aug 28, 2016)

observer said:


> Interesting twitter bio,
> 
> View attachment 57609
> 
> ...


I dont believe the driver was deactivated. He handled the situation well


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Cape Cackalacky said:


> I dont believe the driver was deactivated. He handled the situation well


Me either, driver did a good job.


----------



## Cape Cackalacky (Aug 28, 2016)

SandyD said:


> I think my head just exploded.
> 
> Driver was a saint to put up with that for as long as he did. I was getting angry just listening to it.


the driver did handle himself and the situation well


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

borrowedtune said:


> Perhaps the next viral rideshare video. You saw it here first!


Was it a lyftline ride? The other pax thinks she's an idiot, too.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

observer said:


> If you go to her twitter account it only shows posts from today. In one of Lauern_Southern s tweets it's mentioned she closed her twitter, opened another and someone else hijacked her account.
> 
> This incident apparently happened way back in March.
> 
> Who knows what is true now.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> View attachment 57615


Yupp that's the one. I think even the Lauren account may be a troll.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

njn said:


> Twitter link she had the driver fired.


What ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I just looked at this idiot's twitter account. She's seriously mentally ill.


Typical Uber passenger


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Seems like a rather grey area in the law. That former Del Taco executive sued for this same thing. Not sure how that ended up though. But his lawyer certainly thought it was good enough grounds for filing suit.


Bet he is living in the lap of luxury after sueing that Uber driver !


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Bet he is living in the lap of luxury after sueing that Uber driver !


I'm sure the lawyer is happy about increasing Taco Bell dude's legal bill


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I cannot STAND women with that VOICE. When did that become a thing, or have I just not run into it in the past?

If I interviewed someone and they sounded like that it wouldn't matter what other attributes they had, I would never hire them because at some point just having to hear them talk would make me go postal.


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I cannot STAND women with that VOICE. When did that become a thing, or have I just not run into it in the past?


I assume you mean vocal fry?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

One Reason why Uber > Lyft. 
95% Lyft pax are entitled ******s.


----------



## Muziklyfe3 (Mar 17, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> She must be a blast at the various Luaus they hold for tourists in Hawaii where girls dance in grass skirts. She doesn't know much about her own culture - past or current.


She's probably a mainlander going to school at UH. No Hawaiian is gonna act a fool like that over a hula dash doll.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Was it a lyftline ride?


She is the CEO of a porno pay site and somewhat of a minor celebrity (Girls Night In). She is too cheap to order regular Lyft. She deserves what she gets. It is because of users like her that I will not accept Lyft Line or Uber Pool pings.


----------



## JJG47 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yep the current Annalise twitter account is VERY new - so that raises questions. I kind of question the girl in the original video's connection to all this. Her twitter feed is questionable too. Maybe drumming all this up for her own publicity? Who knows these days.


----------



## marcusguber (Nov 13, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Geez... next thing you know they'll make me take off my white pointy hood when I'm driving :/


Nah not in Fl, I think they charge extra for it. LOL


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ha! 
Seriously though, In Florida you have to go pretty far north to be in "the south", and the futher south you go, the less you feel like you're in the states.


----------



## PenelopePendlton (Aug 25, 2016)

*She sounds like a complete moron. I am embarrassed she is my counter part.*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Ha!
> Seriously though, In Florida you have to go pretty far north to be in "the south", and the futher south you go, the less you feel like you're in the states.


You can jet ski to Cuba from South Florida.

90 miles.

Tropical.


----------



## tucstwo (Jan 16, 2016)

njn said:


> Twitter link she had the driver fired.


After getting attacked by the troll army last night, she deleted her twitter account "@tornadoliese". Almost immediately, one of said trolls signed up and took her old account name over and is posing as her but saying some really over the top stuff (ie: I got him fired, I got the girl who posted in YouTubes' account suspended, blame the patriarchy, etc). 
She has a new twitter account "@dickyfeynman" which has been set to private. 
Hope that clears things up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Muziklyfe3 said:


> That girl is on my last nerve, she doesn't even know what she's talking about. First of all, Hawaii isn't apart of any continent and who cares if dude had a hula girl on his dash, whats it to her? I'm born and raised from Hawaii and I dont find those offensive. I think they're cute, actually... Lucky she didn't get into my car and started up with me about anything that had to do with Hawaii. She'd be shut down real quick, trust. ✌


Guess she has a problem with Lilo & Stitch too . . .


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

We need some laws protecting drivers from such harassment from such passengers!!...


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

observer said:


> Interesting twitter bio,
> 
> View attachment 57609
> 
> ...


Good greif... go to Hawaii, Hawians are selling these to tourist by the truckloads...


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

UberRose said:


> We need some laws protecting drivers from such harassment from such passengers!!...


No we don't. She has the right to her speech just as much as the driver. Taking away rights from an individual to protect an abstract idea, a collective, takes away rights from every individual. Rights are sacrosanct and reside in each and every individual. COLLECTIVISM is cancer!


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

We don't need more laws, we have the right to kick her to the curb, if enough uber and Lyft drivers see this she will be stuck on the side of the road a lot. 

I know if I ever get her or someone like her I'd take the one star and kick her out


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

the driver in the video has seen all that shizzz before.. I can tell..

an ex cabbie ?


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

uberist said:


> Good greif... go to Hawaii, Hawians are selling these to tourist by the truckloads...


EXACTLY! She could go to Hawaii and see real live Hawaiians selling them, and probably still tell them they are insulting Hawaiian people.

Then they would tell her "Stupid haole, go home!"

I would have told her "She's not Hawaiian, she's Tahitian! Why are you stereotyping Pacific Islanders by assuming they are all Hawaiian, you bigot?" It really was insulting to bring Asian into it because native Hawaiians don't consider themselves Asian and some consider Asians to be invaders, so it was an ignorant thing to say.

Seriously, it looks like there was another passenger in the car, the Lyft equivalent of Pool. I don't care about verbal abuse to myself, but I'm responsible for my pax and if someone is acting badly with another passenger in the car, they are going to be ejected very quickly.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

The ride would have ended quickly, and I'm amazed he put up with that for as long as he did. The pillaging of Hawaii? When did this happen in 1874? Or was it Dec 7 1941? School did you go to it?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DSLRreel said:


> No we don't. She has the right to her speech just as much as the driver. Taking away rights from an individual to protect an abstract idea, a collective, takes away rights from every individual. Rights are sacrosanct and reside in each and every individual. COLLECTIVISM is cancer!


Yes Collectivism along with the P.C. movement is erosion.


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

What else do you expect from a Hillary supporter.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> The ride would have ended quickly I'm amazed he put up with that for as long as he did. The pillaging of Hawaii? When did this happen1874? Or was it Dec 7 1941? School did you go to it?


King Kamehameha united Hawaii as one United kingdom in 1810.He made strategic alliances with his military backers and financers( gun suppliers) and kept Hawaii free of being Colonized.

93% of Hawaiians voted in favor of statehood in 1959 under president Eisenhower.

Resolution challenging statehood of Hawaii and appealing for U.N. intervention passed Hawaiin Senate in 2001 . . .

Texas wants to leave too. . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> The ride would have ended quickly, and I'm amazed he put up with that for as long as he did. The pillaging of Hawaii? When did this happen in 1874? Or was it Dec 7 1941? School did you go to it?


One volcano blows up . . . guess who's paying ?


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

KAAA.MEEHHH. AAAMEEE. HAAAAAAA! King Kamehameha would be proud of Goku.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

In that case,I'm going to Baton Rouge tomorrow ,and file a petition to regain independence of the Louisiana Purchase . . .

That's right.

We want it back folks. New Orleans will be the Capitol of our new country.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Honestly this would make a great employment advertisement. Something like Welcome to Lyft where every passenger is like a box of chocolates.


----------



## Bogdan48 (Feb 4, 2016)

Sorry folks, this is pure propaganda. Lyft is simply stealing the tactics from Uber because posting giant, TEXT ONLY, billboards that most stop reading after the first word, don't really work . Though this was much more subdued, less outrageous than lets say the Uber female doctor incident. But yes, keep propagating.


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

Bogdan48 said:


> Sorry folks, this is pure propaganda. Lyft is simply stealing the tactics from Uber because posting giant, TEXT ONLY, billboards that most stop reading after the first word, don't really work . Though this was much more subdued, less outrageous than lets say the Uber female doctor incident. But yes, keep propagating.


Someone forgot their tin-foil.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

Bogdan48 said:


> Sorry folks, this is pure propaganda. Lyft is simply stealing the tactics from Uber because posting giant, TEXT ONLY, billboards that most stop reading after the first word, don't really work . Though this was much more subdued, less outrageous than lets say the Uber female doctor incident. But yes, keep propagating.


Qualify your statement. Make it an actual argument. What evidence do you have that this video was created by lyft?


----------



## Bogdan48 (Feb 4, 2016)

Lol, you are funny.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

Bogdan48 said:


> Lol, you are funny.


What's funny is that you don't know how to form an argument. An argument can stand on its own with reason and logic. We are waiting for some from you.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Guaranteed she is one of these...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> Honestly this would make a great employment advertisement. Something like Welcome to Lyft where every passenger is like a box of chocolates.


and Sometimes YOU GET NUTS !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Argantes said:


> Someone forgot their tin-foil.


love this song from YouTube.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Kaepernicks next gf?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

borrowedtune said:


> I assume you mean vocal fry?


That, but not JUST that. Also the intonation. It's a bit similar to the way that some people (almost always women) make statements sound like a question, but different.

You know, the "So I went to the store? And I ran into Dave? " type of thing. But the intonation is on certain words, like "People find hula girls ofFEeeeNsive, and it's RUuuuDE of you."

Even when I hear my own voice on tape (we all know how horrible that is!) it bothers me less than that (female dog).


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DSLRreel said:


> No we don't. She has the right to her speech just as much as the driver. Taking away rights from an individual to protect an abstract idea, a collective, takes away rights from every individual. Rights are sacrosanct and reside in each and every individual. COLLECTIVISM is cancer!


Sure. But the driver doesn't have to be held captive to her rantings, as he eventually proves.

People can hold idiotic opinions, but we also have a right to call them idiots.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Sure. But the driver doesn't have to be held captive to her rantings, as he eventually proves.
> 
> People can hold idiotic opinions, but we also have a right to call them idiots.


There are already laws that are on the books that would apply to this situation. I believe the same laws apply when an unruly customer won't leave a business. The owner has the right to use force to remove the customer or call the police who will do the same. No new laws need to be created. Drivers don't need to be collectivised because they are no different than anyone else. Collectivizing a group puts a group on a pedestal above others. It creates an in group and an out group.

What you said at the end there is one of the reason for the 1st ammendment. She has a right to speak her mind on public property. She doesn't on private.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

borrowedtune said:


> Perhaps the next viral rideshare video. You saw it here first!


And clearly a Lyftline/Uberpool.

I bet Jade never does pool again. Let this be a lesson to you all- turn down all pool and lines! They aren't worth the hassle or low pay!


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

kbrown said:


> And clearly a Lyftline/Uberpool.
> 
> I bet Jade never does pool again. Let this be a lesson to you all- turn down all pool and lines! They aren't worth the hassle or low pay!


Actually, the driver has an ally in the car because it was a lyft line. The other passenger is a witness. Without a dashcam pointing in, I wouldn't want to give that scitzophrenic SJW a ride by myself.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

DSLRreel said:


> Actually, the driver has an ally in the car because it was a lyft line. The other passenger is a witness. Without a dashcam pointing in, I wouldn't want to give that scitzophrenic SJW a ride by myself.


I know. That's why I said Jade won't ever take pool again! She actually chimed in for the driver. God bless her!


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

borrowedtune said:


> Perhaps the next viral rideshare video. You saw it here first!


I also recall the video saying this girl touts that she had an abortion and does not regret it. Neither do any of us- people like her are too stupid to be allowed to procreate. Their spawn might be just as imbecile as her. Smh.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

kbrown said:


> I also recall the video saying this girl touts that she had an abortion and does not regret it. Neither do any of us- people like her are too stupid to be allowed to procreate. Their spawn might be just as imbecile as her. Smh.


Oh God if she ever figures out that having sex is how people are made, we're all in for trouble then.


----------



## ctb (Jul 1, 2016)

I just booked a vacation to the continent of Hawaii. I am so excited. I can imagine some of her boyfriends have committed suicide, because they could not stand the thought of seeing her again.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

borrowedtune said:


> Perhaps the next viral rideshare video. You saw it here first!


And that is why U/L need to get rid of that stupid rating system, because people are INSANE!


Cape Cackalacky said:


> THAT was very unsettling. The female passenger obviously had a mental heath issue. Scary that people like her are roaming freely among us.


^^^^ nailed it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberRose said:


> We need some laws protecting drivers from such harassment from such passengers!!...


Until that actually occurs, you could try the taxicab solution: a partition. Since you are now doing Uber Black, the partition would not look out of place in a limousine.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I would have cued up this sound track and rolled on down the road with her...


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Bogdan48 said:


> Sorry folks, this is pure propaganda. Lyft is simply stealing the tactics from Uber because posting giant, TEXT ONLY, billboards that most stop reading after the first word, don't really work . Though this was much more subdued, less outrageous than lets say the Uber female doctor incident. But yes, keep propagating.


Why would Lyft or Uber want to promote their business by publicizing hostile encounters between passengers and drivers? This is not something any driver or TNC wants to happen in a car.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

observer said:


> If you go to her twitter account it only shows posts from today. In one of Lauern_Southern s tweets it's mentioned she closed her twitter, opened another and someone else hijacked her account.
> 
> This incident apparently happened way back in March.
> 
> Who knows what is true now.


She has mutli accounts because they seem to be getting put on time out. Alt FB account stated that her normal FB account is in FB jail. If there was ever a need for a drone strike against a American citizen it should be targeted on her.


----------



## Muziklyfe3 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Muziklyfe3 said:


> View attachment 58054


As a Hula Avatar aren't you just so OFFENDED at that driver!?


----------



## Muziklyfe3 (Mar 17, 2016)

As someone who was born and raised in Hawaii, I apologize for this girls behavior. This is not representative of my state, this is not representative of the culture we were brought up in. This is shameful. 

She's what we'd call a dumb Haole!


----------



## Muziklyfe3 (Mar 17, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> As a Hula Avatar aren't you just so OFFENDED at that driver!?


Ha! I must say the driver handled himself well. If it was me, I would have kicked her out a long time ago.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

I kept trying to understand why he didn't boot her out of his vehicle.

Clearly a new driver.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

borrowedtune said:


> Perhaps the next viral rideshare video. You saw it here first!


This reminds me of the old Monty Python gag: The Argument Clinic.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Blahgard said:


> I kept trying to understand why he didn't boot her out of his vehicle.
> 
> Clearly a new driver.


Because they were on the expressway...a new driver would have gotten into an argument with her and booted her out on the expressway. He did a good job of handling the situation. I personally would have taken her to a well lit and safe place then ended the trip.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

observer said:


> Lol, sorry. Looks like this is not her real account.









I think it is her.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

The women does not know that gawker went out bussiness because the hulk hogan lawsuit,where she going to do lol


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

When I was a cab company official, I used to get demands to fire an employee or a driver all the time. The drivers were independent contractors, so I could not actually "fire" one, but, I could terminate his contract. If he were a rental driver, I could demand that his fleet owner take away the cab. That is all tangential, though.

When faced with these demands, I would try to talk around them politely. If the complainant continued to press them, I would become more firm, but, again, would decline to answer the demand directly but do so in a courteous, professional and businesslike manner. For those who absolutely would not back off the demand; I asked them politely not to dictate my policies to me or tell me how to run my business, especially since they were not familiar with the company's rules, regulations and procedures. For those who still did not take the hint, I broke off the conversation and let them wonder why I neither called them back or returned their calls. There were times when I could be specific with a complainant about what I was going to do or what I had done, there were times when I could not. Sometimes, a dissatisfied complainant threatened to go to the Taxicab Commission. I told them that such a choice had been available to them from the beginning.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

you can get one for your car on amazon


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

Didn't watch the whole video, but enough to know, she would have gotten kicked out of my car. I won't be abused or berated in MY CAR.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Maybe the Hula Girl dash decoration should become the TNC Rideshare Patron Saint...


----------



## uberlyfer (Aug 4, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Why would Lyft or Uber want to promote their business by publicizing hostile encounters between passengers and drivers? This is not something any driver or TNC wants to happen in a car.


If anything it's a Snickers commercial, b/c she gets a little angry when she gets hungry...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> Maybe the Hula Girl dash decoration should become the Rideshare Patron Saint...


It's not rideshare...but yes, I'm sorely tempted to get one. Could be the new signal to one another of solidarity.

I had a pin back when...who is old enough to remember this?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> View attachment 58083
> you can get one for your car on amazon


I just searched for hula girl in the automotive section. Can also get mudguards, antenna balls, seat covers...the list goes on.

I wish there was some way for her next driver to show up with every hula girl accoutrement available for his vehicle. And dressed as a hula girl, of course.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Muziklyfe3 said:


> As someone who was born and raised in Hawaii, I apologize for this girls behavior. This is not representative of my state, this is not representative of the culture we were brought up in. This is shameful.
> 
> She's what we'd call a dumb Haole!


I thought it was the continent of Hawaii not state?!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

uberlyfer said:


> If anything it's a Snickers commercial, b/c she gets a little angry when she gets hungry...


Bahahaha!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

PTUber said:


> I thought it was the continent of Hawaii not state?!


It's the Island state of Hawai'i....but *Miss I Know Everything* is working on making it a stand alone Continent!


----------



## uberlyfer (Aug 4, 2016)

PTUber said:


> I thought it was the continent of Hawaii not state?!


I probably should have mentioned this earlier, but I find accurate geographical knowledge triggering....


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

That chick is beyond absurd. I would have kicked her out much earlier. I hope it does go viral so she can read the comments about her behavior.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Muziklyfe3 said:


> Ha! I must say the driver handled himself well. If it was me, I would have kicked her out a long time ago.


I agree! This is not freedom of speech..... She was bullying him and nobody has right to bully anyone.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

UberRose said:


> I agree! This is not freedom of speech..... She was bullying him and nobody has right to bully anyone.


There no such thing as freedom of speech in my car,unless I'm talking.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberRose said:


> I agree! This is not freedom of speech..... She was bullying him and nobody has right to bully anyone.


I get the _objectifying _of women through the centuries....fine if she has a respectful conversation with driver about such, but she just hurt the cause.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

You can't please everyone. 
I happen to be born with DID or Dissociative identity disorder.
Sometimes I identify as a black comedian, and I actually make more at black comedy clubs, than I do Ubering, but I get a lot of hateful threats from those who don't accept me for who I am, and accuse me of using racist language. 

life goes on..


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I just saw this, in case nobody else shared it:

https://thedirty.com/gossip/hollywo...nce-nasir-ali-kalappa-president-of-the-d-i-a/

I swear I can't write fiction this good.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Well I know that Lyft is discontinuing the glowstache for something more exciting...could the Hulagal become the new Lyft thing?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cary Grant said:


> I just saw this, in case nobody else shared it:
> 
> https://thedirty.com/gossip/hollywo...nce-nasir-ali-kalappa-president-of-the-d-i-a/
> 
> I swear I can't write fiction this good.


So waaaaait a minute.....is this the same female that is in the Lyft video of this thread....accusing driver of being all kinds of woman hating/racist entitled person?

If it is, she is essentially the new Heidi Fleiss.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

borrowedtune said:


> Perhaps the next viral rideshare video. You saw it here first!


Thanks for sharing. Not only was the passenger rude to the driver; but she was videotaping him illegally ... as California is a two-party consent state ... and I didn't hear her ask the driver for permission to videotape him or the other pax either ... and the driver def. didn't give permission to be videotaped.


----------



## water4tips (Feb 17, 2015)

Ceo of porn site, and user of buthole as receptacle for multitudinous gallons of junk. As if the supply of video display of such porn would curb the appetite rape culture, through masturbation? Sounds like she only had a few drinks, but ready to get slammed nonetheless. She wanted to stick the poor hula girl in a filthy pierced cavern. Thank god for super glue, and the will of a white slightly asian, passable for hawaiian superstar man. I love that he was playing role as if he knew he was being framed. 
As for firing. I bet he was. I had a girl leave something in my car. Shorts shorter than butt cheeks type. So i took the bait. All she did was screen shot some random chat to them. I was toast. Flirtatious but not overtly sexual even. Uber that is. Cant wait til lyft gets here so i can hop back in the fray


----------



## twinwillow (Oct 9, 2015)

njn said:


> Twitter link she had the driver fired.


Yes, Lyft actually fired him but then reinstated him a few days later after seeing her video.


----------



## ctb (Jul 1, 2016)

I am glad he was reinstated. that broad was a nut job.


----------



## water4tips (Feb 17, 2015)

Dicks.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

That pax was a piece of work ... I pity the poor guy who marries her ... she's gonna be a handful.

Feminist.
CEO of Porn Site.
Follows Satan on Twitter (actually only handle she's following)
Doesn't realize that Hawaii is not a continent ... not saying much for her education
Her parents must be really proud of their "sweet little angel"


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

water4tips said:


> As for firing. I bet he was. I had a girl leave something in my car. Shorts shorter than butt cheeks type. So i took the bait. All she did was screen shot some random chat to them. I was toast. Flirtatious but not overtly sexual even. Uber that is. Cant wait til lyft gets here so i can hop back in the fray


one word = *dashcam*


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

borrowedtune said:


> Perhaps the next viral rideshare video. You saw it here first!


Sorry that psycho Annaliese got your YouTube channel banned ... let us know if you want help swarming her pages. I think the drivers in her area should let her walk or force her to take a cab ...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Sorry that psycho Annaliese got your YouTube channel banned ... let us know if you want help swarming her pages. I think the drivers in her area should let her walk or force her to take a cab ...


Interesting, cuz Lauren's YouTube still up and running...

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCla6APLHX6W3FeNLc8PYuvg

Everyone should go and Subscribe to her Channel and show the support for her supporting us.


----------



## Westside Speeder (Aug 12, 2016)

...and THAT'S why I only drive UberEATS. I NEVER have to deal with anything even remotely like this.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Interesting, cuz Lauren's YouTube still up and running...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCla6APLHX6W3FeNLc8PYuvg
> 
> Everyone should go and Subscribe to her Channel and show the support for her supporting us.


I love listening to Lauren Southern. She owns Sjws!


----------



## Westside Speeder (Aug 12, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Interesting, cuz Lauren's YouTube still up and running...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCla6APLHX6W3FeNLc8PYuvg
> 
> Everyone should go and Subscribe to her Channel and show the support for her supporting us.


I did exactly that. Well, I attempted to, but realized I've been subscribed to her channel for years. I can't understand why that chick showed a YouTube response that said her channel is suspended, yet it's not. Do you think she P-shopped it??


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

Westside Speeder said:


> I did exactly that. Well, I attempted to, but realized I've been subscribed to her channel for years. I can't understand why that chick showed a YouTube response that said her channel is suspended, yet it's not. Do you think she P-shopped it??


Youtube (Google) tries to censor videos that go against the reality they want to portray. If you can get a lawyer to threaten a lawsuit they back down. The videos already out though. even if they shut her account down other people have already downloaded and will upload again. YouTube is going after Lauren because of her political stance like Twitter did with milo.


----------



## MrPincushion (Nov 2, 2015)

This is becoming classic, someone exposes themselves as an ignorant parasite and then tries to make everyone else pay for it. Or, in this case, go totally off the rails and claim vengeance that doesn't even exist. Her calling Lauren Southern a bully is laughable and pathetic. Her calling the driver a racist and trying to ruin his life is morally reprehensible.

And yes that voice, ha ha wow that would be enough to send me over the edge. The driver deserves a reward for dealing the way he did. Seems like baiting rideshare drivers and posting the result is becoming a thing, we all need to be ready for something like this to happen.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Should have put her in her " safe space".


observer said:


> I kept thinking, boot her to the curb, boot her to the curb,
> 
> BOOT HER TO THE CURB!
> 
> Glad he finally did, boot her to the curb.


THE TRUNK.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MrPincushion said:


> This is becoming classic, someone exposes themselves as an ignorant parasite and then tries to make everyone else pay for it. Or, in this case, go totally off the rails and claim vengeance that doesn't even exist. Her calling Lauren Southern a bully is laughable and pathetic. Her calling the driver a racist and trying to ruin his life is morally reprehensible.
> 
> And yes that voice, ha ha wow that would be enough to send me over the edge. The driver deserves a reward for dealing the way he did. Seems like baiting rideshare drivers and posting the result is becoming a thing, we all need to be ready for something like this to happen.


The Pseudo Political Correct Movement has enabled this.

Next ,the Constitution will be banned,because it was written by " "SLAVE OWNERS"

WATCH


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Thanks for sharing. Not only was the passenger rude to the driver; but she was videotaping him illegally ... as California is a two-party consent state ... and I didn't hear her ask the driver for permission to videotape him or the other pax either ... and the driver def. didn't give permission to be videotaped.


it is not illegal to videotape conversations in a public place, even in California.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Robertk said:


> it is not illegal to videotape conversations in a public place, even in California.


So,
Is YOUR CAR a private place ?

When it is hired out,is the passenger in effect leasing the car ?

Since case in question was a POOL style ride,woman filming had less than 50% of the car being leased for herself.

What about the RIGHTS of the other passenger ?

Do laws concern taping for private use,or public broadcast like the internet which is international ?


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> So,
> Is YOUR CAR a private place ?
> 
> When it is hired out,is the passenger in effect leasing the car ?
> ...


your car is a public place when it is being used to transport the public. You can videotape the passengers, and they can videotape you. The other passenger has no privacy rights because it is a public place.

Next time you get on a bus look up- every bus has video recording these days- subways too. Most retail stores videotape customers, and there are traffic cameras on most major streets. In short, the only time privacy laws come into effect is when there is an expectation of privacy, like in your house, some back yards, and with phone calls.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Robertk said:


> your car is a public place when it is being used to transport the public. You can videotape the passengers, and they can videotape you. The other passenger has no privacy rights because it is a public place.
> 
> Next time you get on a bus look up- every bus has video recording these days- subways too. Most retail stores videotape customers, and there are traffic cameras on most major streets. In short, the only time privacy laws come into effect is when there is an expectation of privacy, like in your house, some back yards, and with phone calls.


Taco Bell boy isn't going to like this...


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> You are wrong read California Penal Code § 632; which specifically prohibits videotaping unless all parties give consent (http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=pen&group=00001-01000&file=630-638.53). In either case, the driver can contact an attorney ... but as neither he nor the other passenger gave consent for being recorded ... it is a violation of Cal Penal Code.


ya might wanna read that again skippy...

_The term "confidential communication" includes any
communication carried on in circumstances as may reasonably indicate
that any party to the communication desires it to be confined to the
parties thereto, but *excludes a communication made in a public
gathering* or in any legislative, judicial, executive or
administrative proceeding open to the public,* or in any other*_
*circumstance in which the parties to the communication may reasonably
expect that the communication may be overheard or recorded.*​Public place = no expectation of privacy = NOT ILLEGAL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Taco Bell boy isn't going to like this...


----------



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I just looked at this idiot's twitter account. She's seriously mentally ill.


A true-blue SJW Liberal.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

observer said:


> Interesting twitter bio,
> 
> View attachment 57609
> 
> ...


How do you have a degree in Women's Studies and work to raise awareness of a global rape culture permeating our society and then be a CEO of a porn site? That's like saying you're the poster child for animal rights as you're drowning a sack of kittens wearing a fur jacket and nibbling on foie gras in lamb skin boots.


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> You can't please everyone.
> I happen to be born with DID or Dissociative identity disorder.
> Sometimes I identify as a black comedian, and I actually make more at black comedy clubs, than I do Ubering, but I get a lot of hateful threats from those who don't accept me for who I am, and accuse me of using racist language.
> 
> life goes on..


So which personality passed the Uber background check and does he or she allow the other personalities to drive?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> That pax was a piece of work ... I pity the poor guy who marries her ... she's gonna be a handful.
> 
> Feminist.
> CEO of Porn Site.
> ...


"University of Honolulu"?!?! WTF? There is a University of Hawai'i, in the State of Hawai'i. Maybe UoHonolulu is in the continent of Hawaii too, where ever that may be.

BTW, I attended University of Hawai'i. The good'ol days!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Robertk said:


> ya might wanna read that again skippy...
> 
> _The term "confidential communication" includes any
> communication carried on in circumstances as may reasonably indicate
> ...


Assuming you are not a lawyer, but would this mean Uber driver dashcams are completely legal without any signs announcing their presence to passengers?


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Here it is. Nothing escapes Goggle.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Jennyma said:


> Well I know that Lyft is discontinuing the glowstache for something more exciting...could the Hulagal become the new Lyft thing?


Yes, but with the long flowing hair strategically styled to obscure any revealing display of the mammaries, of course.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

DSLRreel said:


> I love listening to Lauren Southern. She owns Sjws!


I watched a few videos. What is it you love so much about her? And what is SJWS?


----------



## Aging Prius (Aug 12, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> That pax was a piece of work ... I pity the poor guy who marries her ... she's gonna be a handful.
> 
> Feminist.
> CEO of Porn Site.
> ...


You say that as though someone would consider marrying her.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

Cou-ber said:


> I watched a few videos. What is it you love so much about her? And what is SJWS?


She calls out Social Justice Warriors on their BS. Sjws hide behind the liberal flag when they are nothing but cry baby totalitarians who bully people. They say they are liberal when they don't support free speech that is contrary to their beliefs. They say they are inclusive but you have to believe and say what theybelieve and say. If you don't they throw a fit. They virtue signal others to do what they want but they don't do what they are saying themselves. That part is falls in line with a socialist who wants others to pay their way. They can't use logic and reason to pursued so they bully. YouTube search social justice warrior and have a laugh.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Iv had a few of these drama causing b words.


----------



## TomInVegas (Apr 18, 2016)

uberist said:


> Good greif... go to Hawaii, Hawians are selling these to tourist by the truckloads...


He was on the defensive too much. You have to in return counterattack these neurotic SJW's with their same logic and bromides, mercilessly . You need to raise holy hell that THEY have triggered YOU, they are bigoted , yadayada, you are hurt, you need a safe space, they've offended you, and ram it right back up their entitled judgmental little a••es. A taste of their own medicine.


----------



## Raven707 (Aug 31, 2016)

borrowedtune said:


> Perhaps the next viral rideshare video. You saw it here first!


What a major *****. Feel sorry for the driver.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Robertk said:


> Next time you get on a bus look up- every bus has video recording these days- subways too. Most retail stores videotape customers, and there are traffic cameras on most major streets. In short, the only time privacy laws come into effect is when there is an expectation of privacy, like in your house, some back yards, and with phone calls.


It's not illegal to _video_tape in public. However, recording audio without notification is. That's why on that bus, and in those stores, there are signs. Signs are sufficient notification, but it must still exist.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Because they were on the expressway...a new driver would have gotten into an argument with her and booted her out on the expressway. He did a good job of handling the situation. I personally would have taken her to a well lit and safe place then ended the trip.


He eventually got off on the next exit and dumps her off, but the thing that esp tipped me off to his lack of experience was saying that "this is the worst experience I've had in lyft."

>not realizing how little he's actually earning driving uber/lyft, no doubt to out up with this kind of abuse.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Euius said:


> It's not illegal to _video_tape in public. However, recording audio without notification is. That's why on that bus, and in those stores, there are signs. Signs are sufficient notification, but it must still exist.


so... the SJW is a criminal? 
quick, somebody arrest her!


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

Cape Cackalacky said:


> the driver did handle himself and the situation well


He was deactivated after the report and the video surfaced and lyft saw the evidence and they reinstated the driver.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I cannot STAND women with that VOICE. When did that become a thing, or have I just not run into it in the past?
> 
> If I interviewed someone and they sounded like that it wouldn't matter what other attributes they had, I would never hire them because at some point just having to hear them talk would make me go postal.


She's the typical yuppie.


----------



## Roy1969 (Aug 29, 2016)

metal_orion said:


> She's the typical yuppie.


yuppie is a young urban professional, nothing about her is professional


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Roy1969 said:


> yuppie is a young urban professional, nothing about her is professional


If she was my pax, her dead body would have been found behind a crackhouse 100 miles away.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

metal_orion said:


> He was deactivated after the report and the video surfaced and lyft saw the evidence and they reinstated the driver.


I would figure out my lost pay and demand lyft pay me, if they didnt I would name her and lift in a small claims lawsuit


----------



## Uber_duber (Jan 18, 2016)

observer said:


> I kept thinking, boot her to the curb, boot her to the curb,
> 
> BOOT HER TO THE CURB!
> 
> Glad he finally did, boot her to the curb.


I would have driven her as far away as I possibly could.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

Wow what a infantile moron. What a waste of space and a perfect example of what happens when you indulge in the acts of inbreeding. She sounds like a spoilt little brat with nothing of moral value in her empty life so she has to take it out on working people, contributors to society. She's a feminist because nobody would want to go near her. So stupid, what an idiot, I can't believe people like this still exist in todays world. With all the s h i t people have to put up with in third world countries, she acts like theres a problem in America. People flea to come here for a reason...I can't put into words how she makes me feel, what a dumb a s s, such a dumb a s s...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Wow what a infantile moron. What a waste of space and a perfect example of what happens when you indulge in the acts of inbreeding. She sounds like a spoilt little brat with nothing of moral value in her empty life so she has to take it out on working people, contributors to society. She's a feminist because nobody would want to go near her. So stupid, what an idiot, I can't believe people like this still exist in todays world. With all the s h i t people have to put up with in third world countries, she acts like theres a problem in America. People flea to come here for a reason...I can't put into words how she makes me feel, what a dumb a s s, such a dumb a s s...


But.....how do you *really* feel?


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> But.....how do you *really* feel?


Imagine being forced to endlessly chew on foil while stuck in traffic listening to justin beiber butcher the entire dark side of the moon album by pink floyd.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Continent of Hawaii?

Don't ask directions ever from this twit.

The Olympic flag would really look silly as well.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Do unto others as you would have them do unto you.

She tried to internet shame him and got it right back.


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

Dear Annaliese,

You should of just stuck with the trade and 'blew' it off 

Poor driver!


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

metal_orion said:


> He was deactivated after the report and the video surfaced and lyft saw the evidence and they reinstated the driver.


of course Lyft deactivates... I assume no discussion with driver and anything the PAX says is true....%^%$$^T fUber and Lyft!!!!


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

She sounded like one of the Kardashians. Why do some girls think talking like that is cute??????


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

No doubt she is unaware of how painfully ironic she is accusing the driver of the one being entitled.

I'm sure you can find little hula girl bobbles in trinket stores in Hawaii owned by native Hawaiians, and I would bet that this girl feigning offense is actually offensive to Hawaiians.

She needs to get a life. She needs to check her convenient morally outraged privilege!


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

PenelopePendlton said:


> *She sounds like a complete moron. I am embarrassed she is my counter part.*


*Don't*. That is a special breed. How else would she make a living or livelihood? Cannot find/work a decent job. CEO of porn site explains it all. 
Maybe it is a bit slow in the porn business/industry. You don't need professional camera operators anymore. Anyone can make a movie.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

ABC interview


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

UberRose said:


> We need some laws protecting drivers from such harassment from such passengers!!...


Agree with you.
On reading the TOA it clearly states & specifies both Uber & LYFT are Technology companies. Connecting you the* driver* to a* rider*.
Both companies fighting Government & City regulations. Laws protecting drivers can only be derived or put into place once these companies are regulated.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

uberist said:


> Good greif... go to Hawaii, Hawians are selling these to tourist by the truckloads...


Better still. Mention to her to visit P.R of China, where it is made & shipped to Hawaii by shiploads.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Argantes said:


> What else do you expect from a Hillary supporter.


Feminism & passing out when logical questions are asked about emails.
Next President of USA, Hillary Clinton.
Ask any Question & the Answer will be "I passed out".


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> Oh God if she ever figures out that having sex is how people are made, we're all in for trouble then.


LMAO. Stupid b*itch. should stick to porn with toys.


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

If I could somehow afford it, I'd buy every rideshare driver in California a hula-doll and make it MANDATORY they glue it on the dash for all passengers to see. She would eventually be seeing the little girls in her sleep!


----------

